# Dish Pointing Question



## Juanus (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi all,

I am deciding to move to a new apt soon, but I am not moving without my DirecTV dish. Currently I have my dish pointed off of my balcony to the southwest. I have seen other peoples dishes pointed to the southeast. Is this correct? Just a few facts, I would like to upgrade to the HD dish and service. So does the dish point southwest or southeast? This will definitely determin where I move.

Thanks


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

You'll be pointing SSE. Make sure your comparison dishes are the same dish as you have. You must have a view a little West of South for 119.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Juanus said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am deciding to move to a new apt soon, but I am not moving without my DirecTV dish. Currently I have my dish pointed off of my balcony to the southwest. I have seen other peoples dishes pointed to the southeast. Is this correct? Just a few facts, I would like to upgrade to the HD dish and service. So does the dish point southwest or southeast? This will definitely determin where I move.
> 
> Thanks


:welcome_s to the forum

I don't think any of the dishes truly point to the southwest.
The older phase III "point" to the 110 SAT [which is still east of you] but they also need to see the 101 [farther east] and the 119 SATs.
The new 5 LNB dish "points" to the 101 SAT and has the other LNBs off the side to pick up the 110 & 119 SATs.
So to put it another way, no matter where it "points" it still needs to see the same locations in the sky.


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

The one you see pointing at a completely different angle is a Dish network one pointing at their 61.5 degree sat.


----------



## Juanus (Jun 5, 2007)

Wow... I still feel a little confused.
My current DirecTV dish points southwest.
Do all the direcTv dishes point southwest?


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Juanus said:


> Wow... I still feel a little confused.
> My current DirecTV dish points southwest.
> Do all the direcTv dishes point southwest?


It depends on where you live. The standard single-LNB dish points to a satellite at 101 degrees. This is directly south from Texas, southwest from points east and southeast from points west. HD uses satellites at 99, 103, 110 and 119 degrees. The center LNB for the 5 LNB dishes points at the 101 degree satellite and the dish will appear to be looking in the same direction, although the other LNBs are looking further to the west.

These directions are relative to true north and may vary relative to magnetic north, again depending on where you are located.


----------



## Juanus (Jun 5, 2007)

I am in Los Angeles, and my dish points southwest, eo either I am missing something or something is fishy!

So if I were to switch to HD, from Los Angeles, the dish would have to point southeast now?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Juanus said:


> I am in Los Angeles, and my dish points southwest, eo either I am missing something or something is fishy!
> 
> So if I were to switch to HD, from Los Angeles, the dish would have to point southeast now?


I'm about due north of you.
I've had the phase III and now the 5 LNB, neither has pointed southwest.
Please check your bearings.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Juanus said:


> I am in Los Angeles, and my dish points southwest, eo either I am missing something or something is fishy!
> 
> So if I were to switch to HD, from Los Angeles, the dish would have to point southeast now?


The sun rises in the EAST and Sets in the WEST LA is West of Texas so you should be looking SSE if you are looking at D* 101.


----------



## Juanus (Jun 5, 2007)

well, I can say this. I am six blocks from the beach (I actually live in Santa Monica not LA proper) and I can see the ocean. And I am pretty sure the ocean is west of me. I am not looking at the atlantic. I just checked my signal strength meter and it said I was getting 90% power at sat 101. azumuth 137 elevation 46.
I have a dual LNB round dish plugged in to the DirecTivo R10.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Juanus said:


> well, I can say this. I am six blocks from the beach (I actually live in Santa Monica not LA proper) and I can see the ocean. And I am pretty sure the ocean is west of me. I am not looking at the atlantic. I just checked my signal strength meter and it said I was getting 90% power at sat 101. azumuth 137 elevation 46.
> I have a dual LNB round dish plugged in to the DirecTivo R10.


Azimuth of 137 is east of south [which is 180] so you're pointing 43 degrees east of south, or to put it another way two more degrees and it would be south east.
The pacific is on the western side of the country, but the coastline can actually be on the south coming from Malibu.


----------



## Juanus (Jun 5, 2007)

You guys are absolutely correct. I appologize. Southeast is the proper direction to point. I have been a DorecTv customer for 11 years and I never made the connection. Thanks for all of your help.


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

Juanus said:


> well, I can say this. I am six blocks from the beach (I actually live in Santa Monica not LA proper) and I can see the ocean. And I am pretty sure the ocean is west of me. I am not looking at the atlantic. I just checked my signal strength meter and it said I was getting 90% power at sat 101. azumuth 137 elevation 46.
> I have a dual LNB round dish plugged in to the DirecTivo R10.


which all satellites are you getting the HD feed from?


----------

